# عطور نادره وجوده عاليه بالكيلو كلايف كريستيان بلاك افغانو توسكان ليذر باقل الاسعار !!



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 فبراير 2012)

يا باريّ القوس برياً ليس يحسنه ** لا تفسد القوس وأعط القوس باريها​ 



 
الآن ننفرد وبدون منافس بتوفير عطر كلايف كريستيان بإنواعه الخمسه بجوده عاليه ونتحدى . اغلى عطر بالعالم عطور تشعرك بالسمو وتضيف لك اجواء ساحره تشعر بها ويشعر بها من حولك بالكيلو خام 
تستطيع إنتاج منه ما تريد وتتميز وتنفرد بتركيبه كيفما تشاء ​ 



 




الأخضر و الأسود نسائي ورجالي X MAN و الذهبي و البني اغلى عطر بالعالم بالكيلو خام 
تستطيع إنتاج منه ما تريد وتتميز وتنفرد بتركيبه كيفما تشاء .​ 

سعر الكيلو بـ 1300 ريال . تستطيع إنتاج منه 50 عبوه زجاجيه بخاخ بحجم 50 مل بمعدل كل عبوه 20 جرام خام والباقي مذيب فرنسي واضمن لكم الثبات لمده طويله تتراوح من 24 ساعه الي 48 ساعه على الملابس !!!!​ 

نص كيلو بـ 650 ريال تستطيع إنتاج منه 25 عبوه زجاجيه بخاخ بحجم 50 مل بمعدل كل عبوه جرام خام والباقي مذيب فرنسي واضمن لكم الثبات لمده طويله تتراوح من 24 ساعه الي 48 ساعه على الملابس !!!!​ 


ربع كيلو بـ 325 ريال تستطيع إنتاج منه 12 عبوه زجاجيه بخاخ بحجم 50 مل بمعدل كل عبوه جرام خام والباقي مذيب فرنسي واضمن لكم الثبات لمده طويله تتراوح من 24 ساعه الي 48 ساعه على الملابس !!!!​ 


كما يتوفر لدينا جميع احجام العبوات ذات الربط اليدوي وعبوات الكبس والمذيبات الفرنسية الممتازه وايضاً الافريقيه ذات الجوده العاديه كما نقدم لكم خدمة التعبئه والكبس مجاناً !!!​ 


بلاك افغانو بالكيلو عطر يتحدث عن نفسه وعن روعته يأسر الألباب 
ويترك لك بصمه في كل مكان يأخذك إلى الشرق لتعيش السحر الحلال ثق بكلامي وجربه ​ 


 

سعر الكيلو بـ 1000 ريال تستطيع إنتاج منه 50 عبوه زجاجيه بخاخ بحجم 50 مل بمعدل كل عبوه 20 جرام خام والباقي مذيب فرنسي واضمن لكم الثبات لمده طويله تتراوح من 24 ساعه الي 48 ساعه على الملابس !!!!​ 


نص كيلو بـ 500 ريال تستطيع إنتاج منه 25 عبوه زجاجيه بخاخ بحجم 50 مل بمعدل كل عبوه جرام خام والباقي مذيب فرنسي واضمن لكم الثبات لمده طويله تتراوح من 24 ساعه الي 48 ساعه على الملابس !!!!​ 


ربع كيلو بـ 250 ريال تستطيع إنتاج منه 12 عبوه زجاجيه بخاخ بحجم 50 مل بمعدل كل عبوه جرام خام والباقي مذيب فرنسي واضمن لكم الثبات لمده طويله تتراوح من 24 ساعه الي 48 ساعه على الملابس !!!! ​ 



كما يتوفر لدينا جميع احجام العبوات ذات الربط اليدوي وعبوات الكبس والمذيبات الفرنسية الممتازه وايضاً الافريقيه ذات الجوده العاديه كما نقدم لكم خدمة التعبئه والكبس مجاناً !!!​


توسكان ليذر عطر الجاذبيه والشموخ أجود ما ابدعته مجموعة تووم فورد حيث يلتقي الفرنسي والشرقي ليفوح العبيق بالأصاله وتنتشي الاحاسيس​ 



سعر الكيلو 680 ريال تستطيع إنتاج منه 50 عبوه زجاجيه بخاخ بحجم 50 مل بمعدل كل عبوه 20 جرام خام والباقي مذيب فرنسي واضمن لكم الثبات لمده طويله تتراوح من 24 ساعه الي 48 ساعه على الملابس !!!!​ 


نص كيلو 340 ريال تستطيع إنتاج منه 25 عبوه زجاجيه بخاخ بحجم 50 مل بمعدل كل عبوه 20 جرام خام والباقي مذيب فرنسي واضمن لكم الثبات لمده طويله تتراوح من 24 ساعه الي 48 ساعه على الملابس !!!!​ 


ربع كيلو 170 ريال تستطيع إنتاج منه 12 عبوه زجاجيه بخاخ بحجم 50 مل بمعدل كل عبوه 20 جرام خام والباقي مذيب فرنسي واضمن لكم الثبات لمده طويله تتراوح من 24 ساعه الي 48 ساعه على الملابس !!!!​ 



كما يتوفر لدينا جميع احجام العبوات ذات الربط اليدوي وعبوات الكبس والمذيبات الفرنسية الممتازه وايضاً الافريقيه ذات الجوده العاديه كما نقدم لكم خدمة التعبئه والكبس مجاناً !!!​



نضمن لكم الجوده وجميع خاماتنا تختلف عن السوق !!

*للتواصل والطلب :*
*



*​ 


دانــــــة الدنيــا : 0509000966​
​


----------



## tjarksa (6 فبراير 2012)

*رد: عطور نادره وجوده عاليه بالكيلو كلايف كريستيان بلاك افغانو توسكان ليذر باقل الاسعا*

ماشالله تبارك الله 

بضاعتك وتعاملك يشهد لك ياخت دانه الله يوفقك .


----------



## ام ماريه (3 مارس 2013)

*رد: عطور نادره وجوده عاليه بالكيلو كلايف كريستيان بلاك افغانو توسكان ليذر باقل الاسعا*

سبحاااااااانك ربي مااعظمك


----------



## المستعينةبالله (22 مارس 2014)

*رد: عطور نادره وجوده عاليه بالكيلو كلايف كريستيان بلاك افغانو توسكان ليذر باقل الاسعا*

ربنا يوفقك ويباركلك


----------



## شاهي ابوجبل السيلاني (7 أبريل 2014)

*رد: عطور نادره وجوده عاليه بالكيلو كلايف كريستيان بلاك افغانو توسكان ليذر باقل الاسعا*

بالتووووووووفيق لكم


=========================================


----------

